# 2 Downriggers, 2 Dipsy and 2 Boards. What next?



## o_mykiss (May 21, 2013)

hunterjoe said:


> I'm new to leadcore but am going to set up 2 reels with it to try it this year. I always thought you just put a good amount on the reel and only used as much as you need. But sounds like you should only have a few colors on the reel. If I want to set up 2 reels for this, how many colors would be a good starting point? 4? Also, when you run the core, do you put any additional backing out when trolling? TIA


You need to let ALL the leadcore out - it will wear on the guides. You want the mono backing out to clip on the planer board as well. 

You can have as much or as little core on there as you want. Guys typically use anywhere between 1 and 15 colors, but 2-10 are probably the most common. I run 1 (SWR), 3, 5, 7, 8, 10

Also, you want the reel full, even if you have only 2 colors - you get way faster line pickup with a full reel.


----------

